# Cars & Coffee - Benham BMW - 11:00



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've had an e-mail from the showroom advising they are having a Cars & Coffee meet on the 20th March starting at 11am at Benham BMW in Wolverhampton (http://www.benhambmw.co.uk).
Already confirmed its open for any car to join and I've been asked to say how many cars will be coming. I'm going to say 15 cars as there will be me and a few friends there making it 5/6 cars atleast


----------

